# Live Concert Videos



## Ryan666213 (Nov 22, 2010)

*'WORLD'S MEANEST MOD' EDIT - To keep things organized, this is the new "post your live concert vids" thread. *

Veil of Maya - Chicago - 11/20/2010


----------



## ViK-master (Nov 22, 2010)

SERDCE - live from a few shows


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2010)

Job For A Cowboy





Threat Signal


----------



## cypher858 (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Lechugaz (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## CFB (Nov 24, 2010)

Some videos I grabbed of Paul Gilbert


----------



## Ryan666213 (Dec 3, 2010)

Check out my friends band Quaere Verum from St. Louis, MO











Quaere Verum | Facebook


----------



## RedSkull (Dec 6, 2010)

This band already kick major ass now they had to come up with an amazing show recorded live in Paris in 2008. Its from their new 3 DVD release . Contains 2 live shows, 2 documentaries, all their videos and a live audio cd of one of the two shows. 20$ at HMV very good deal. Sound is pretty good for such an extreme performance/show but mainly on this show. I've uploaded a song here it is


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 6, 2010)

Warning, epic Amon Amarth footage that might cause your head to explode:


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 7, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Warning, epic Amon Amarth footage that might cause your head to explode:




I would've enjoyed their show a little more if I hadn't had a massive headache.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 7, 2010)

Video I shot of Chimp Spanner playing at the Basick Records birthday party a couple months ago. Sorry for poor audio!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 11, 2010)

Filmed a band I'm friends with called Vidina playing at my local venue. Awesome band, you guys are going to shit bricks when you hear their material. The audio on these videos doesn't do them justice.


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 11, 2010)

I just want to post all of "Live Cannibalism".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking forward to getting a copy of this:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 21, 2010)

I think this thread is for live videos you have filmed, not pro-shot DVD ones etc.


----------



## MFB (Dec 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think this thread is for live videos you have filmed, not pro-shot DVD ones etc.



If so then that's a bit upsetting since there's some live versions of songs that rule; for reference see almost all live blues concerts


----------



## lookralphsbak (Dec 26, 2010)

I filmed the famous new Faceless song in NYC:




I've got tons of videos on my youtube page, some have been featured by bands, on metal injection, metalsucks, and blabbermouth. I had the first akeldama video recorded live as well. I still have a ton of videos that need to be uploaded from this year.

YouTube - God Fobid: Mouth For War Ft. Dan Nelson- Crazy Donkey 05/22/10

YouTube - Obscura- Anticosmic Overload: Santos Party House in NYC- 03/20/2010

YouTube - Augury- Aethereal: Santos Party House in NYC- 03/20/2010
YouTube - Acrassicauda- Poison Tree: Matchless in Brooklyn, NYC- 03/09/2010

YouTube - Necrophagist: Dawn and Demise (New Necrophagist Song)- Live at Summer Slaughter Day 2- 07-20-2009

YouTube - 06/19/2009: Shadows Fall- Brian's Metal Rant and Public Execution (Fuck it All)- Live at J&R in NYC

YouTube - The Faceless- Akeldama: Live at Irving Plaza in NYC 02-19-2009


----------



## siddle33 (Dec 26, 2010)

When I get time I go to watch any kind of musical live show. Because live concert I enjoy very much.


----------



## timisher (Feb 11, 2011)

Moths | Facebook


----------



## Ryan666213 (Mar 4, 2011)

Here is Born of Osiris's set from Pop's in Sauget, IL (ST LOUIS) from 3/2/2011
They played 3 songs off "The Discovery"

Visualized Perfection


Devastate


Follow the Signs


Bow Down (wall of death)


Now Arise


Rosecrance


Empires Erased


Brace Legs


Open Arms to Damnation


----------



## nelson22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Man, I used to take videos at concerts all the time! This makes me miss it. I used to have really bad sound until I got this cheap little Sony P&S camera that took the BEST videos and had awesome sound where it wasn't muffled because it was too loud or anything. I miss those days.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 18, 2011)

I just came back from a gig and somebody's already uploaded a song...



So quick...


----------



## Ryan666213 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Ryan666213 (Mar 30, 2011)

Periphery in Chicago 3/28/2011

New Groove and Letter Experiment


Jetpacks Was Yes


Buttersnips


Totla Mad and Frak the Gods


New Snu


Light


Icarus Lives


The Walk


----------



## polarizationguitars (Apr 18, 2011)

Polarization LIVE!!! 
Solar Attack, Teardrop, Neon sky!



Please join us on facebook and check out our myspace if u like this!!! thanks 
polarization | Facebook
Polarization | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 21, 2011)

I probably won't be wearing shorts onstage ever again....


----------



## Ryan666213 (Apr 29, 2011)

TESSERACT in Chicago 4/27/2011 at Bottom Lounge

Hollow


Deception and The Impossible 


Perfection


Acceptance


----------



## LODO1234 (May 14, 2011)

Check out my band Upon Collision! Upon Collision | Facebook !!!! Listen to our new song here! 

it's availabe studio recorded too if you check it out!


----------



## timcrow420 (May 30, 2011)

I was at this concert last month!!! so freaking amazing, got to meet the band and get their autographs as well, and even smoke with D-loc


----------



## episode666 (May 30, 2011)

This is my band doing some Megadeth covers. Our friends recorded the whole show.
This is just the part of it:


----------



## Soubi7string (May 31, 2011)

well heres me and my band playing our newest song Made To Suffer live at our one year show.
Shittiest angle possible lol but nonetheless here it is!


----------



## Smooz (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all, I made a shortform channel of live videos I've found on youtube, there's some great stuff in there, including full sets in HQ from Gojira, Tool, Mastodon, etc. Enjoy! LIVE METAL (Smooz-O-Vision 9000) | ShortForm


----------



## Soubi7string (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## gr8Har V (Sep 5, 2011)

here's something that ought to rape everything:



just shows how a good guitatist should be able to solo in all kinds of contexts


----------



## kelvinbayer (Sep 5, 2011)

Bohemian Rhapsody is really a good song. I have searched for a long time a tool that converts YouTube music into MP3. I'm an avid fan on this song that is why i searched for a free tool that converts it. I found YouTube to MP3 Converter that can easily convert it. For just a couple of minutes, your chosen song or video will be converted in just pasting the URL on it. The great thing is this tool is 100% free!


----------



## Jackrat (Sep 14, 2011)

Really? No one yet? -siiiiiigh- ok I guess I will upload it.


----------



## Ryan666213 (Oct 6, 2011)

Full Periphery show from St. Louis, MO on Sept. 27th 2011 at Fubar

All New Materials - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsS_xbQH72k

Buttersnips - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1QtGSvj18

Icarus Lives - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VlnaD6MpV0

Jetpacks Was Yes - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5qhERo8zmM

New Groove and Letter Experiment - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIZlEVufu0c

Totla Mad and Frak The Gods -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWHYvTX6jEo

New Snu and Face Palm Mute - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j91EyNcff0

Racecar -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcMQgrPpE0k


----------



## DWJK (Oct 6, 2011)

(all in HD)

best quality Faceless video i've found




Planetary Duality I & II with the current line-up




One of my favs by Veil of Maya


----------



## Eiaardal (Oct 23, 2011)

Atena - Structures Live @ G60 - YouTube

Check out my bands performance and give us a like on facebook!

Atena | Facebook


----------



## Dwellingers (Oct 24, 2011)

A little clip from the audience POV. Well we cutting something up from different our own cams later on. Enjoy!

[email protected] - YouTube


----------



## Guilha (Oct 28, 2011)

Avenged Sevenfold live @ Rock Am Ring 2011 . Kickass concert


----------



## ghostred7 (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## thatguy87 (Dec 18, 2011)

Skinny guy with white shirt in the pit =me  These guys are awesome! I got to talk to Tom and Matt and I'm fuckin stoked to see more of their shows.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 3, 2012)

an old band of mine - Junk male - covering *Its so Easy* by GnR


Junk Male - *Cherub Rock* by Smashing Pumpkins


im the dude in the tool shirt on the right with the purple ibanez


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey guys! here's a live video of my band from a great festival we played last summer!


in case my embedding didnt work - watch?v=pqXhH3oKu8Q

I'm the lefty, of course 

If you dig it you might like to know that we released our debut album "Deadline" last winter! You can find it on spotify, itunes and amazon!

You can even go like us Fastlane Flower @ Facebook,


----------



## EndOfWill (Feb 19, 2012)

This going to take a while...
Well. How do I insert videos? haah
I'll edit this after.


----------



## EndOfWill (Mar 12, 2012)

Didn't realize there's no code involved like on some forums.
Sorry about the double post, won't let me change my last one.
I won't post ALL of them.


----------



## The Norsemen (Sep 12, 2012)

Nobodies posted in here for awhile. Why not spam poopy quality videos of my band?
That's me closest to the cam, and here's part of the performance that landed us the last spot on the Sumerian stage at the Albuquerque stop for Mayhem Fest.


----------



## DrasticFall (Oct 9, 2012)

If you like all these videos then check out www.DrasticFall.com


----------



## GuitarRafa78 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here is some old live footage of my band Echoes Echoes » Official Band Page

Please check ir out!


----------



## DamianX_JVL (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## bigmomma (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## sneakyjeep (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's a couple from my band. Just released our first EP. There's tons of live videos of us, I'll post more later. I'm the one on the left playing Jackson guitars.


If you enjoy, please check out our facebook page !




https://www.facebook.com/Hitmantheband


----------



## Cool711 (Mar 22, 2013)

Naked Vengence at the Hard Rock Cafe, in Miami



Featuring Schecter Blackjack ATX 8-string (Low B to High A: Garry's Strings) and Diezel Herbert.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 26, 2013)

Some random fan footage from the Dark Roots of Thrash tour:


----------



## Hellbobz (May 17, 2013)

Some live videos of my band Fyeld http://www.facebook.com/fyeldband.

Adrenawheel
Fyeld - "Adrenawheel" (Live) - YouTube

Last Exit To Freedom (this one's from a local TV show)
ÐÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð¸ ÐÑÐ¸ÑÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ - Fyeld - Last Exit to freedom - YouTube

Attack Of The Dirty Grooves/Syco Level
Fyeld - "Attack Of The Dirty Grooves/Syco Level" (Live) - YouTube

Rolling Spawns
Fyeld - "Rolling Spawns" (Live) - YouTube

And something very old from 2004
Cube
Fyeld - "Cube" (Official Live Video) - YouTube


----------



## Prime (May 19, 2013)

..............


----------



## kaffefilter (Jun 29, 2013)

Mastodon in Stockholm last year


----------



## kaffefilter (Jul 2, 2013)

Meshuggah - Rational Gaze

Crowd shot. I think I found the youngest one in the crowd


----------



## patata (Jul 6, 2013)

Mahakala ft. Manthos of Tardive Dyskinesia(They're playing Euroblast)
MAHAKALA - Pool Of Kerosene (featuring Manthos Stergiou of TARDIVE DYSKINESIA) - YouTube
Cancer Bats-Red Fang(Sick show)
Î¤Î¿ i-jukebox.gr ÏÏÎ¿ live ÏÏÎ½ Red Fang / Cancer Bats ÏÏÎ· ÎÎµÏÏÎ±Î»Î¿Î½Î¯ÎºÎ· - YouTube
Nile

Sepultura
Sepultura - Inner Self - Live In Thessaloniki 1 June 2012 At Block 33 - YouTube


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jul 15, 2013)

Reliving the concert (final show at the Soapbox) from Saturday night! You can even see me quite a few times throughout this video!

One of my best friends who came to the concert with us shot this on his camera at the merch tables.

Being As An Ocean at the Soapbox Laundro Lounge in Wilmington, NC. (7/13/13)


----------



## hairychris (Jul 16, 2013)

This is just silly.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 22, 2013)

Just gonna leave this here. Its pretty sick.

​


----------



## conjurer_of_riffs (Aug 9, 2013)

so much WIN!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Aug 18, 2013)

Animals As Leaders at Bangalore Open Air 2013


----------



## Reino Tulonen (Aug 26, 2013)

This guitarist plays like Hendrix and the lick played with teeth is just amazing. It's a finnish band called Mursusikari


----------



## Phrygian (Aug 29, 2013)

My band Kodeks just played our first gig ever a couple of weeks back, here's a video of our song "De Navnløse" (the nameless). I think alot of you may dig it! Sound is horrible, but you get the gist


----------



## jonesjane (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow....it's really really amazing...wow awesome.......


----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## StaticSpine (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Birdington (Nov 19, 2013)

Fictions dropping a new song;

Fictions {NEW SONG} - A Wolf In Sheep&#39;s Clothing LIVE @ Emergenza Festival - 7th Nov 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Jakke (Dec 4, 2013)

A clip from a fairly recent live show with my band:


----------



## JacksonandTravellerBass (Dec 27, 2013)

One of my favorite live videos is from Parkway Drive's set at Sonisphere at couple years back. They never cease to amaze me!


----------



## p0ke (Jan 10, 2014)

My band's first live performance from last summer:


Our vocalist lost her voice the day before, so we had to play all instrumental. We decided not to cancel the show because it was the funeral night of the place - there's no place for bands to play shows in this little town anymore 

I'm kinda proud of this one though, because I absolutely nailed my solos, I've never played them that well before  Also, it was our drummer's and keyboard player's first show ever, so in that sense it went very well in general too. 
We didn't get to use our own gear (apart from keyboards and guitars+basses) due to the extremely tight schedule (something like 16 bands in a few hours ) though, so we didn't really get our own sound and our drummer missed a few hits because the drum kit was very different from his own. I also failed to switch my distortion on in the beginning, because I had to use the in-house 100000-button midi-controller 

We also got a lot of thanks for being "professional", apparently we were pretty much the only band who brought their own cables and had thought to use batteries in our pedals (I had a tuner only and our bass player had his distortion) to avoid having to mess around with power supplys  I think we were also the fastest ones to get on and off stage, even though no-one else used keyboards (and as you can see, we have two of them).


----------



## huhngott (Apr 1, 2014)

Footage from a show last month

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h28gKaFZylE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## crazyprofessor (Apr 3, 2014)

So I had to prank this singer with my whammy pedal. Check it out: 

Singer Pranked - YouTube


----------



## Backlet (May 13, 2014)

Here's a pro-shot live video of our band Escalane. The song is called "Waiting for the Sun"



Feel free to like us on Facebook if you happen to enjoy the music. 

https://www.facebook.com/escalane


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 11, 2014)

A couple of boo-boo here & there...but a clip from our show this weekend. I'm on the right.


----------



## karjim (Sep 5, 2014)

RIP that was a fvckin band for sure in 00's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt0faYtho3w


----------



## jhkfjhmgk (Sep 17, 2014)

Video I shot of Chimp Spanner playing at the Basick Records birthday party a couple months ago. Sorry for poor audio!


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 26, 2014)

From gig this passed weekend. I was having a hella-off night lol.

Long Doom song ahead....you've been warned


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's our band doing "Blood Sugar Sex Magik" by the Chili Peppers - one of our easy listening entries....


----------



## victim5150 (Nov 20, 2014)

My Ozzy tribute doing Rock n Roll Rebel.


----------



## HeavyD (Jan 9, 2015)

Finally some good soundboard of Fragmenta rocking it.



Here's the studio version for comparison


----------



## rhythm temple (Jan 17, 2015)

Me & my son went to see Monuments in St. Louis last year. I hope this counts as "live."
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wj-yrmTNYo


----------



## HeavyD (Feb 5, 2015)

I have more of these from the same show.


----------



## SjPedro (Feb 7, 2015)

My band with our first drummer


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-dHzlEQ5NY

and with our current drummer and a totally different song 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpXnRcNpYbs


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 13, 2015)

From 2/15 "Hellfire Relief Benefit" ....




Partial to my lead on this one...even if it is pure noodle salad lol. At least you can hear it


----------



## p0ke (May 18, 2015)

Pro-shot video from the latest gig with my band, Athellagon:



For some reason our drummer decided to edit in some additional rubbish in the beginning, but yeah...
The actual gig was filmed using a bunch of gopro's (9 of them I believe) and audio was taken directly from foh and somewhat properly mixed. My guitar sound pretty bad though


----------



## Addie5150 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------

